# Punch Bait



## Guest (Jan 19, 2006)

I am looking for a good punch bait and soap bait need some help ASAP


----------



## lepaul37 (Jun 27, 2004)

hey pinacle.. give sureshot a try, ive been using it and it works good.

http://whiskerkitty.com/6/ubb.x?a=cfrm&s=938604506

check these guys out.


----------



## northtexasbc (Jan 25, 2006)

I would try danny kings punch bait!


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

I used both DK's and Sureshot with little or no differing results. They both work great!! If you use a bunch, SureShot is a better deal.


----------



## Jus corey (Oct 14, 2005)

Were can I get some "Sureshot" never heard of it, I prodaminately use Dk And it catches cats. But If I can get something local and just as good with consistancy...well you know


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Benny Roberts makes Sure Shot. He's a good guy.

http://www.catfishbait.net/

Check his website and give him a call. He'll ship it to you.


----------



## redneck (Jun 5, 2004)

I am a distributor for sure shot and manufacturer of ******** Catfish Bait Soap. You can view and buy both at www.catfishbaitsoap.com


----------



## Catkiller (Aug 14, 2005)

Hey if you want soap bait that will work great they have it at that Anchorage Marina place. works great!!!


----------



## tinybubbles (Oct 14, 2005)

zote soap


----------



## tiedown (Oct 12, 2005)

try strawberry, banna pudding mix, with beaf liver. We have used it and at times it will, work better than regular liver or any other baits. We have used it on rod and real, and have never tried it on any lines.


----------



## texas fish killa (Sep 4, 2005)

Try hougies in cuero tx.


----------



## Rivercat (Feb 1, 2006)

*Sponge Bait*

Get a larger bucket of Doc's blood bait and add water to it while stirring until it gets about the same texture as mashed pototoes. Then add one tube of Mr. Catfish cheese bait and one tube of Mr. Catfish blood bait to thicken it back up a bit. Add four table spoons of garlic powder. The trick is to through in the same place every time you cast until you get an area pretty stunk up. You won't catch a lot of big fish but after you get an area stunk up you will catch 1.5 to 2.5 pound cats (good fryers) as fast as perch fishing. Good luck.


----------



## Rivercat (Feb 1, 2006)

*Sponge Bait*

Get one of the bigger buckets of Doc's blood bait. Add water to it while stirring until it gets to about the same thickness as mashed pototoes. Then add one tube of Mr. Catfish cheese bait and one tube of Mr. Catfish blood bait to thicken it back up a bit. Add two table spoons of garlic powder and stir it all up real nice. I use a 1" square peice of sponge with a treble hook punched through the middle of it. The trick is to always cast in the exact same spot, so that you get an area pretty stunk up. After about 15 minutes you will be catching 1.5 to 2.5 pound catfish like perch. If you aren't then move. You won't catch any real big fish with this bait but you will catch big numbers. It works super in a river and so,so in a lake. I have used it for about 10 years or more and it works in the Trinity, San Jacinto, Brazos and Navisota rivers (Texas) Good Luck.


----------

